# Suns Draft Night Discussion (Suns draft Markieff Morris)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Post about the mistakes Suns make tonight in this thread. Prepared for it already haha.


Players we've been linked to or interested in (that I've seen).

Tristan Thompson
Kemba Walker
Jimmer Fredette
Chris Singleton
Klay Thompson 
Bismack Biyombo
Marcus Morris
Markieff Morris
Alec Burks
Jordan Hamilton
Iman Shumpert


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Nash is "not" being traded. So it appears they are going to let his contract expire and he'll probably sign someone for very cheap.
Makes no sense to not trade Nash for at least something.

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/06/22/nash-no-trade.ap/index.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Or another extension after?lol. 


This could be interesting to see what we get. Maybe package him with one of the wings.



> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> Seems like Robin Lopez's name is being thrown around quite a bit. Don't be surprised to see him moved on draft night.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Nash is signed to an extension... #13 overall and robin lopez are traded for 3 million dollars and a trade exception


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

I dont care if this is a weak draft. I would still trade lopez and nash or any other of our vets for mid round prospects and other 1st rounders in other years...

If we are going to be ****ty I would much rather be ****ty with SOME upside and have in interest in how our roster develops...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Apparently, Suns are between Iman Shumpert and Markieff Morris. Shumpert's been rising and Gambo who's hit our last few drafts says it'll be him.

I'd be on board with him. Big guard, play pick n roll, and can guard 1's or 2's. Like his defense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*



chilltown said:


> I dont care if this is a weak draft. I would still trade lopez and nash or any other of our vets for mid round prospects and other 1st rounders in other years...
> 
> If we are going to be ****ty I would much rather be ****ty with SOME upside and have in interest in how our roster develops...


Yeah, I'm with you. Wanting it last few yrs, and then we had our unexpected trip to WCF, thought we had some glimmer of hope. But, nope. 

Wouldn't mind taking chances on international guy too if we had multiple 1st rd picks.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*



Dissonance said:


> Yeah, I'm with you. Wanting it last few yrs, and then we had our unexpected trip to WCF, thought we had some glimmer of hope. But, nope.
> 
> Wouldn't mind taking chances on international guy too if we had multiple 1st rd picks.



Even then, that hope went out the window when we didnt offer Amare guaranteed money... Which who knows.. that remains to be seen if thats a good decision.

I really dont want Shumpert.. I dont generally trust players who's stock only rises within 4 days of the draft. I like Biyombo (whos stock has also risen in the last week or so) but only because I see his ability as a defensive stopper rather than being marketed as a superstar..


As I type this Cleveland takes Tristan... At first glance it seems like a reach, but I have been wondering why he has been listed so low in many mocks. He is good.


Side note: given our history in drafts.. I am afraid we are going to draft a ****ty sibling again.. one way or another whichever Morris brother we draft will be the ****ty one... either that or we take Jimmer. FML.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

****. Jimmer is coming.

BTW. David Stern is so happy the finals didnt go to 7 games with that bench clearing incident. **** that guy.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Klay Thompson.. idk.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Why is kemba falling? Dont tease me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Jimmer will go before us. Don't worry. And it'd contradict them saying we want to get better defensively.


True about it's hard to trust risers. But it's a weird draft.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Michael Jordan with a good draft?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

^Looks like it.


Jimmer's gone!




Leonard might come into play with us if he's still there.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

yesss.. i can rest a LITTLE easier..


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Mark Jackson takes Klay... so much for him trying to get better defensively. Just keep drafting shooters....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Gambo's changing his tune. Thinks we go Markieff Morris. Ugh. 



Yep. Like you said, either twin we drafted, they'd still be the ****ty one :laugh:


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

Gambo says markeiff.. he is generally right since he is up Sarver's ass all of the time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

lol yep, he is.


It's weird. He had been saying Shumpert up until draft started.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion*

well doubt it happens... shock me suns... take Singleton.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

well.. lets find out what happens... hope he works out.


Wrong bilas.. its the third sibling.. we took Robin AND Taylor Griffin...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm pretty happy nabbing Markieff Morris at #13; I didn't think he would fall that far. I'm really surprised to see Tristan Thompson go top 5. I thought he might be around in the 10-14 draft pick area. Overall, I'm happy. Now let's just wait and see if we end up trading the rights to Markieff Morris for cash and a trade exception that we won't ever use.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wish the Suns would make some kind of trade...


Get rid of some of the wings or VC's carcass


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You've probably seen the Kerr/Sarver one before. Someone made one for Babby and Blanks.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

See im not sold on it being blanks. If I had to make a picture, it would be sarver and babby.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What's with the Suns and drafting the second-best twin?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

In this case, we needed a PF. Other is more of a SF.


I'm not down on this pick as I was but still not excited. Then again, I knew whomever we picked more likely won't amount to much due to this draft being as bad as it is.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Eh. This sibling situation isnt cut and dry as Robin/Brook or the Griffins (does that one even count?). Both of these brothers are OK.


At least the Suns arent the only ones who feel that this brother is the better choice this time around. Thats a positive lol.

In all seriousness though.. really not expecting much out of anyone save 4-5 players in the draft.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I like the Morris brothers but would have preferred Marcus. Oh well, that's about a good as the Suns could dio with this draft. None of the players have superstar potential. So at least they don't have to pay the premium for a mediocre role player for the next three to four years.


----------

